# The Lord of the OSes



## Beorn (Jun 1, 2002)

> Lord of the OS
> --------------
> 
> Recently one of my friends, a computer wizard, paid me a visit.
> ...


Source: Anthony's Castle-Lord of the OSes

P.S. They're not hex! There is an O in there!


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 2, 2002)

LOL!!! That is one of the funniest things I have read in awhile.

When I first read the top half of the story, I thought it was true, and I, myself was going to throw my Xp cd im the microwave, but I said I should see what happens, so I read on, heheee..This shows how much I trust Beron's computer posts!


----------



## Aerin (Jun 2, 2002)

Beorn may be a computer nerd, but that doesn't mean his "advice" is always right. 

Geez, where *did* you dig that thing up from? I saw that years ago...


----------



## Beorn (Jun 2, 2002)

You couldn't of seen that years ago! It refers to XP, which didn't come out very long ago!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 2, 2002)

XP?!?! I thought it reffered to GodDOS, the Divine Operating System...


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Jun 2, 2002)

thats actualy quite funny


----------



## Aerin (Jun 8, 2002)

Trust me, Beorn, I saw it a couple of years ago. I thought it was quite amusing; in fact, everyone within hearing distance turned to look at me as I laughed... in the library.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 15, 2002)

I've got Xp its so cool

I like it so much, but for some reason, and i think thats its just my comp.

That my laptop on the hard drive it says that XP takes up around 4 gigs or something


----------



## Beorn (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, 4gigs is headed in the right direction....IIRC, it's 1.5, which is way more than any operating system should need (there are some flavors of Linux that fit on a zip disk, which is around 100MB).


----------

